# Dawgs and Vols Game Thread



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2016)

lets hope for a clse, exciting game. Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2016)

maybe the dogs can find a way to compete at home today.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

I wont be able to post the entire game. But,,, Go Dawgs beat dem vols!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Sic 'em, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Buckbuster (Oct 1, 2016)

Hope for best and expect the worse.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Almost time to tee it up between the hedges!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

I hope Slayer's Internet is working alright.  We need more support.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 1, 2016)

Go dawgs! Off to a good start so far.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, let's see if the D can get it going early


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Defense!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Got to cover punts better than that. We gonna have a lot of them.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Well, let's see if the D can get it going early



You won't know if they are good in the 1st half cause we don't play til the 2nd lol


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 1, 2016)

Good stop.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Like it


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Offense!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You won't know if they are good in the 1st half cause we don't play til the 2nd lol



After last week if the other team punts once it's a good thing.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

I've seen this before


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Offense is horrible. Selection is good. Execution is horrible.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Working on the boat trailer after meeting (Mike, StriperHunter) at the lake this morning. 

Go Dawgs! Hit Dobbs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Michel would have scored on the previous drive. But Eason missed him. That kid needs to settle down


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Good stop!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll take it


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll take that punt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs fixing trailer running lights!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 1, 2016)

At least the D is playin better than last week


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Now let's put a drive together!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Eason has good composure making bad throws


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Let's get the ground game rolling on this series, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Good catch


----------



## Scott G (Oct 1, 2016)

Driving!

Glad to see Ridley finally getting a shot at making an impact. 

We crossed the 50. It's 4 down territory. NO FIELD GOALS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Td!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 1, 2016)

Good deal.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Sony!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

TD, Dawgs!


----------



## K80 (Oct 1, 2016)

So does Tennessee stuck or has Kirby made some good adjustments during practice this week?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs who just slammed his head off the bottom of his boat!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Right down the middle extra point


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Wooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

riprap said:


> Right down the middle extra point



This


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Go dawgs!
Beat them trashy banjo pickers!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Fumble, Dawgs ball.


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Douglasville


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Good 1st quarter we need 3 more!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Hmm go for it???? Or try the FG?????


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Hope we don't try a FG.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

What do we do? Kick or go! I say go! Our kicking game sucks!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

1st down please


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

We have not been very good turning TO's into points.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Go for the first down, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Herschel over the top


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Go for the jugular right here, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Go for it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Good for moral right there!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Kirby showing a little fire.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Need to finish the drive with 7!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Wish Chubb was 100%. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes sir!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

What ...... we hit a FG!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

I like it a lot!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Glad that kid made the FG. give him confidence.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Oct 1, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank, goodness! 

Dawgs 10

Vols 0


GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Turnover time


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow the next play


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

We sent y'all a little auburn horseshoe luck on that turnover!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Butch face sho is red !!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

What happened I run out to the freezer come back and we got the ball.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Herrien bowing up and carrying the Tennessee defense for a ride


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Nauta!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Bow up boys !!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Touchdown Eason!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Eason!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Do it boys


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

How bout the Dawgs!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

17-0 dawgs


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on special teams and D keep it 0!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Long way to go boys. Don't forget what happened in the last 2 minutes of the half last year.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Keep up the momentum boys....... vowels are a second half team!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Long way to go boys. Don't forget what happened in the last 2 minutes of the half last year.



This!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

DAWGS 17 Vols 0  

Keep fighting every play, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 1, 2016)

Dawgs might screw up and win this. Be a good time in Athens if they do.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Wish we could kick it deep!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

I would only feel comfortable if it was 45 to nothing.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Need to stop them here and keep them score less in the 1st half. They were moving the ball. D needs to step up!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 1, 2016)

This^^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

What a game! I'll finish my trailer work during half time or after! Stay on em Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Don't understand why we cant kick a ball into the end zone.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Cant believe we got a sack.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't understand why we cant kick a ball into the end zone.




Cause somebody didn't think recruiting a kicker was important.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Good sack!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Need another sack right here and another!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

I love commercials


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Hunker down boys!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

We need this stop!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Turnover time


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

This game going to last till midnight


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Gary kept running his mouth and somebody mentioned it.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Yep


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

That is not a TD.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

That was not a TD the ball was in his left hand.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

What a joke....

.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Flat out freebie from the refs. Plus there was enough holding going on for 3 different flags. Oh well what you gonna do?


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

He should have never gotten the the endzone. 3rd and 15 can't stop em. Going to be a long 2nd half. We better score every time we get the ball.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Without Dobbs TN would be terrible. Better hope he stays healthy


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Flat out freebie from the refs. Plus there was enough holding going on for 3 different flags. Oh well what you gonna do?



I agree. It's crazy


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 1, 2016)

And where are all the blabber mouth TN fans on the game thread? They've been chirping all week?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

^^^^

Don't worry they will show up


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Thought this was appropriate


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

^
LOL

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

FSU down 21 to 3????? Did I see that right? ????


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> FSU down 21 to 3????? Did I see that right? ????



21-7 at half

http://www.espn.com/college-football/scoreboard


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Lol. ..... no wonder SpotandStalk thug ain't around........


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2016)

It wasn't a TD, but they didn't have evidence to overturn it. Time for UT to show up now? That's been the trend this year


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Hunker down boys!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES! 

Keep playing hard every down, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Tackled our rusher.


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 1, 2016)

Im thinkin' they showed up.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Don't make any difference we cant cover a nickel bet.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

I have said all week we get beat by 4 TD'S. ....... so I am not really surprised


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Good run by Eason.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Good grief. .......


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Toughen up, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Hunker down


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Good stop


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Now we need to drive and score!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Run the ball and then run it some more.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Run the ball and then run it some more.



Sounds good to me!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Rotate all the backs, keep them fresh!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Td!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

YEAH, BABY! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

I told them to pass it.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Hmm did we hit the tight end over the middle. .......


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Grind out some first downs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on boys


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Bad series


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on D stop em again


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

No catch. .... what the heck.......


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Incomplete pass.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Did Butch bring the bag man with him???


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

We don't need the refs blowing another game this year. Already seen 3 games lost due to bad officiating.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

What...... where are they spotting the ball?????


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Biggest blown call of the day and there have been several.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

The refs are pure dumb


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 1, 2016)

One of the worst calls I've ever seen....


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

The refs are a joke. Give them a TD and don't call an incomplete pass when even the announcers could see it..........


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Hunker down, you guys! Hunker down! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on guy's hold em!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

I see they have liberal Garth brooks Singing now


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

What's the score?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Alright we got to settle down and drive the ball and score!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

21 to 24 UGA


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 1, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> what's the score?



24-21


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

ESPN isn't updating


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Let's go dawgs score!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on Dawgs! Where are the Vols?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

UGA 24, UT 7, refs 14.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 1, 2016)

Had a migraine all day, just came on to say that was a horrible missed call on that pass.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Need to win this gane


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

^^^^^

Charlie nailed it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2016)

Would love to see it but not sure if these boys are far enough along to keep 110% of their head in the game until the last whistle blows. 10RC is gonna be hanging everything out. 

Still, good to see the boys getting their heads wrapped around the process and engaging through the first three quarters.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Nauta! !


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Get after it, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

They have played better this week.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Stink..... we needed that one.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Might have been our chance to win it right there. Now we got to play lights out defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Interception.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on guy's dig deep and score


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey let's keep running the same plays that haven't worked all day.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks like the Dawgs are going to take this one.  We really needed JRM, Sutton, and Kirkland in this one.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Hunker down one more time fellows...... one more time!


----------



## cstinchcomb (Oct 1, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Hey let's keep running the same plays that haven't worked all day.


^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

It's killing me at a church fish fry can't watch it!! Come on Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Blew another chance to put them away.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on D


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Cone on Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

What a game!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Dig deep boys.... we need first downs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

great.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Shoulda woulda coulda


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't understand a slow developing pass play where the QB is standing in the endzone.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2016)

Wooo! There's the 7 back fir that stupid fumble earlier that was a TD


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2016)

That was a block in the back!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That was a block in the back!



I hope it hurt


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That was a block in the back!



Dude don't come on here crying now..... y'all have got all the calls all day.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

That was a UT coach on the field of play. Did they call it. OH NO cant do that.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 1, 2016)

Why did Smart not call a timeout?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

It is a shame, but neither team belongs in the top 20.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> It is a shame, but neither team belongs in the top 20.



Yep you are right!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Good effort UGA


----------



## nickel back (Oct 1, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> I don't understand a slow developing pass play where the QB is standing in the endzone.



Stupid play calling....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 1, 2016)

1:15 to go, it ain't over guys.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on O make some plays!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

I do feel good seeing how they reacted to the beatdown last week.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 1, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Stupid play calling....



That guru of the Offense coach we got


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Vols sure have been quiet in here today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Go dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 1, 2016)

No way


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Oh MY GOD!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

My god a freshman!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 1, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> 1:15 to go, it ain't over guys.



Boooooooooommmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow, just wow!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Can you believe it, can you believe it, can you believe it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

MY GOD a FRESHMAN!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

How bout them dawgs!!!


----------



## swamp (Oct 1, 2016)

Booom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Hold on.. I need to change my Avatar!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 1, 2016)

My head feels like it is going to explode but I hollered anyways.  Told you it wasn't over and it still ain't finish it Dawgs.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 1, 2016)

I had to stop listening a few mins ago...touchdown or what?


----------



## swamp (Oct 1, 2016)

He is a freshman!  But man he is PLAYER!!!! Next year will be scary with the 2017 class and the freshmen this year!!!! Wow!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Boom


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

For god sake Cover your positions


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Stupid 15 yard penalty could hurt, hope the guy is happy taking his helmet off.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Reminds me of that GT game.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 1, 2016)

Rut roe


----------



## swamp (Oct 1, 2016)

What just happen!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

holy moly!! What a game! Good game Vols!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Blind luck


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Well there it is boys ....... that's how our season is gonna be.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 1, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> My head feels like it is going to explode but I hollered anyways.  Told you it wasn't over and it still ain't finish it Dawgs.



Awful position on that play by the defenders.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Most exciting game to date!! WOW!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Throwback said:


> For god sake Cover your positions



Tried to tell you


----------



## swamp (Oct 1, 2016)

Penalty hurt!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

Good game vowels


----------



## nickel back (Oct 1, 2016)

Just stupid....why do you give the QB all day to throw


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

I swear we're cursed. We have the dookiest luck in football I have ever seen. Just can't get over the hump for some reason.

Congrats Vols.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2016)

Dang


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

The guy who took his helmet off should never play another game for UGA.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 1, 2016)

I meant to back out a few hours ago like 4x4.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

He should be on a bus on his way back home now.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Stupid 15 yard penalty could hurt, hope the guy is happy taking his helmet off.



It sure did


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Well there it is boys ....... that's how our season is gonna be.



Grow up and support your kids learning a new system. 
This pathetic negative poor mouthing by the fans is the most imbecilic, immature and demeaning thing to come out of UGA.

You've got Chubb out and you saw boys you never heard of before step up and make big plays today. They all played 100% better than last week against a very good team. 

Like I said, it takes 110% of play for 110% of the game. 

They learned that tonight. You won't see that mistake again, I promise you. 

You have a great coach and a great roster of kids, now get behind them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

I can' do anything but laugh! GO Dawgs! We suck!


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 1, 2016)

Good game dogs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

But he will get patted on the but.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2016)

OK dawgs, I can get rid of this fugly avatar and y'all can have it!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

I guess throwing the bomb late is more important.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Grow up? The lack of some basic discipline lost a game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2016)

I am done for a while, headed to the beach and no TV or radio.


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

We just don't know how to win. No composure. I don't think we've ever had any. We've had so many games decided by personal foul penalties.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

bullgator said:


> OK dawgs, I can get rid of this fugly avatar and y'all can have it!



I have a new one until midnight tomorrow..


----------



## Amoo (Oct 1, 2016)

I wish I had something more creative, but LOL.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Poor Eason! Kid should go get drunk tonight! He has my blessing!! Just don't slap a girl..


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 1, 2016)

Good game vols. I am encouraged by the passion and fight by our Dawgs for most of the game. I would have liked to see the same run game in the 2nd half that I saw in the 1st half but it is what it is. Pick up your head Dawg fans and let's get behind this team! Go Dawgs!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow, just wow. Great game Dawgs. Ya'll's o line ain't that bad,  think Chubb just can't recover.  It's sad cause he's a great player.  Now let's see those Tennessee avatars.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I wish I had something more creative, but LOL.




Just glad I picked UT to win the game... Wow!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Grow up? The lack of some basic discipline lost a game.



Yeah you know. Bama fans are grown men. When Saban leaves the coaching carousel will begin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wow, just wow. Great game Dawgs. Ya'll's o line ain't that bad,  think Chubb just can't recover.  It's sad cause he's a great player.  Now let's see those Tennessee avatars.



I have a new one! Just not changing it until tomorrow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Grow up? The lack of some basic discipline lost a game.



That happens with freshmen players, that happens with seasoned players. If you're not grown up enough to support a bunch of kids learning a new system that almost beat a team ranked 14 spots ahead of you I suggest you pull for FSU. Then you'll have something to whine about. 

The thing that aggravates me most about UGA is there fans. They are the most negative, unsupportive bunch of poor mouthers in the SEC. 

You want an elite program? Then act like it. Recognize the positive growth and improvements where they happen. Be secure in the knowledge that the coaching staff will address the stupid mistakes, and know there's always next week. 

If you thought KS was going to walk in, institute a new program, fight a good number of the kids not getting or even wanting to get their heads wrapped around that program and then you were going to win an NC the first year out then you were / are delusional. Losing games is a good teacher for these kids, losing games like todays is a great teacher. They tasted it, and took their heads out of the game with 10 seconds to go. 

It won't happen again, but all of us other fans of other teams have had to listen to UGA fans criticize and poor mouth these kids since 1980. 

The kids are trying and learning an new system and if this team is going to be an elite power in the SECE you fans had better learn a new attitude and method of support and quit acting like the greatest coaches that ever lived who never coached a team.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Oct 1, 2016)

Unbelievable  Go Vols.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow go dawgs!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2016)

riprap said:


> Yeah you know. Bama fans are grown men. When Saban leaves the coaching carousel will begin.



I've ridden it before, and I'll ride it again.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just glad I picked UT to win the game... Wow!!



Even though UT won I'm not sure who I'm LOLing at, just LOL

I was like, well UGA win is best for UF.  Well UT win is best for my pickems.....win - win regardless


----------



## Horns (Oct 1, 2016)

It amazes me how 2 or 3 bad decisions cost a game. UC for celebrating the TD. Poor decision to squib kick. Can't block a hail mary pass. Just plain shameful


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Can you believe it, can you believe it, can you believe it



But can you believe that?  Wow, I'm still going crazy.  Man,  that don't happen to us. It feels so good


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That happens with freshmen players, that happens with seasoned players. If you're not grown up enough to support a bunch of kids learning a new system that almost beat a team ranked 14 spots ahead of you I suggest you pull for FSU. Then you'll have something to whine about.
> 
> The thing that aggravates me most about UGA is there fans. They are the most negative, unsupportive bunch of poor mouthers in the SEC.
> 
> ...


So I guess when Saban arrived and y'all did poorly all the bama fans were golly gee well we'll get em next time go team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Even though UT won I'm not sure who I'm LOLing at, just LOL
> 
> I was like, well UGA win is best for UF.  Well UT win is best for my pickems.....win - win regardless



Heck, I had the Dawgs losing to the Vols and Ole Miss before the season started.. I picked against them both weeks..

Although, I won't pick against them vs Florida. At least we made it a game.. How was Vandy?? And UT??

Still won't interfere with my UT hatred!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

I told my wife there was 10 seconds and UT would win. I guess my bad mojo was the difference.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I had the Dawgs losing to the Vols and Ole Miss before the season started.. I picked against them both weeks..
> 
> Although, I won't pick against them vs Florida. At least we made it a game.. How was Vandy?? And UT??
> 
> Still won't interfere with my UT hatred!



Vandy went about as well as Nichols did 

Heck if I was a UGA fan I'd honestly be pretty happy.  I know it sucks cause you had the W, but this is part of growing pains.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2016)

riprap said:


> So I guess when Saban arrived and y'all did poorly all the bama fans were golly gee well we'll get em next time go team.



We supported him like we supported the four others before him that failed worse. We support out team win or lose. We don't like loss, like anyone else, and I expect one to come this year. Maybe even against Tennessee. We have a lot of young players and a freshman QB also. We've won, but we've struggled doing so, but every game is an improvement. Every week a new talent shows up and stands out. 

Do I expect us to win every game? Not really, but I expect them to play with 110% of what they've got for 110% of the game. That has been taught at Bama since before you were soiling your diapers and will be taught there when you start wearing and soiling them again. 

Now it is being taught at UGA, and those kids learned why tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2016)

This is the best game I have seen these boys play so far! Sure mistakes were made by the coaches and the players, but who on here has never made mistakes? We need to hold our heads high and be proud those  boys on the field need to hold their heads high too! The way we played the games before this one and they way Tn. Played I really believed we would lose by 4 TD'S. These kids came together and almost played a complete game today. Go Dawgs sic em woof woof woof!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Vandy went about as well as Nichols did
> 
> Heck if I was a UGA fan I'd honestly be pretty happy.  I know it sucks cause you had the W, but this is part of growing pains.




How was UT in the Gator world?

I expected to lose the game by multiple TD's.. It was no surprise to me. We made it a game! Go Dawgs!

Looks like Jacksonville is going to be a game!


----------



## Amoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> How was UT in the Gator world?
> 
> I expected to lose the game by multiple TD's.. It was no surprise to me. We made it a game! Go Dawgs!
> 
> Looks like Jacksonville is going to be a game!



UT went the same for us as it did for you, L in the loss column.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 1, 2016)

I finally have some hope for this team. Played a heck of a game. Congrats T.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> How was UT in the Gator world?
> 
> I expected to lose the game by multiple TD's.. It was no surprise to me. We made it a game! Go Dawgs!
> 
> Looks like Jacksonville is going to be a game!



Expected to lose the game and still made an Avatar bet.. Where were you in that Ut/Uf bet???

There was only 1 Gator in that bet...

Enough said!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Amoo said:


> UT went the same for us as it did for you, L in the loss column.



Yeah, but I still bet for my Dawgs.. Where were you?


----------



## Amoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, but I still bet for my Dawgs.. Where were you?



I don't bet, made that clear last year.

I'm just hoping we have out starting QB back by Jacksonville.  Folks forget we played UT with our backup.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2016)

score please


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> This is the best game I have seen these boys play so far! Sure mistakes were made by the coaches and the players, but who on here has never made mistakes? We need to hold our heads high and be proud those  boys on the field need to hold their heads high too! The way we played the games before this one and they way Tn. Played I really believed we would lose by 4 TD'S. These kids came together and almost played a complete game today. Go Dawgs sic em woof woof woof!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Horns said:


> It amazes me how 2 or 3 bad decisions cost a game. UC for celebrating the TD. Poor decision to squib kick. Can't block a hail mary pass. Just plain shameful



The bigger poor decision is not recruiting a field goal kicker.  should be the #2 recruiting priority behind a qb


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> score please




31-34 I think k


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

throwback said:


> the bigger poor decision is not recruiting a field goal kicker.  Should be the #2 recruiting priority behind a qb




fire cmr!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The thing that aggravates me most about UGA is there fans. They are the most negative, unsupportive bunch of poor mouthers in the SEC.



Not even close Hugh......... Let Bama lose a few games and listen to Finebaum. Heck listen now while they are winning and they still whine about everything. 


Great game by both teams this evening. Great finish, just happened to go the wrong way for my team. They are growing and will get better. Gotta get some more depth and add more talent.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I don't bet, made that clear last year.
> 
> I'm just hoping we have out starting QB back by Jacksonville.  Folks forget we played UT with our backup.



And we played UT without Chubb the last 2 UT games... Cry me a river! You were up by 21.. We started a true Freshman and he looked dang good!!! The future looks bright with that kid!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Amoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And we played UT without Chubb the last 2 UT games... Cry me a river! You were up by 21.. We started a true Freshman and he looked dang good!!! The future looks bright with that kid!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!



I'm not complaining, I said going into the game UT was a better team.  We blew a 21 point lead because of terrible 2nd half playcalling, you blew the game in the final 10 seconds because of boneheaded mistakes.  Like I said, it's still a L in the loss column.


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We supported him like we supported the four others before him that failed worse. We support out team win or lose. We don't like loss, like anyone else, and I expect one to come this year. Maybe even against Tennessee. We have a lot of young players and a freshman QB also. We've won, but we've struggled doing so, but every game is an improvement. Every week a new talent shows up and stands out.
> 
> Do I expect us to win every game? Not really, but I expect them to play with 110% of what they've got for 110% of the game. That has been taught at Bama since before you were soiling your diapers and will be taught there when you start wearing and soiling them again.
> 
> Now it is being taught at UGA, and those kids learned why tonight.


I support the team a 100%. I don't know who this WE you are talking about. The bama fanbase will turn on their own in a heartbeat. From killing trees to each other. Maybe you yourself support your team like that but you lump all UGA fans into a group that need to grow up. Don't act so high and mighty like all bama fans set the srandard on how to take a loss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I'm not complaining, I said going into the game UT was a better team.  We blew a 21 point lead because of terrible 2nd half playcalling, you blew the game in the final 10 seconds because of boneheaded mistakes.  Like I said, it's still a L in the loss column.



That it is brother, that it is!! Just glad it wasn't another Ole Miss game!


----------



## Amoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That it is brother, that it is!! Just glad it wasn't another Ole Miss game!



I know we're all supposed to hate each other, but I'd rather go back to hating UGA and UT with the East as a power again, not the state it's been in, for the last 5+ years.  It's embarrassing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I know we're all supposed to hate each other, but I'd rather go back to hating UGA and UT with the East as a power again, not the state it's been in, for the last 5+ years.  It's embarrassing.



I wasn't even about to go there...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I know we're all supposed to hate each other, but I'd rather go back to hating UGA and UT with the East as a power again, not the state it's been in, for the last 5+ years.  It's embarrassing.



And that's why I was laughing at the game tonight.. It was just.... A game... I went fishing this morning and was working on my boat and listening on the radio before I came in and started watching.. 

UT will win the East and get waxed in the SEC championship game.. The East is a mess! Glad UGA won't be there. We had our joke last week..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2016)

Told y'all we suck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Told y'all we suck.



Monon


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 1, 2016)

Ouch!  Trading hobnail boots to the face can be rough.  What a tough way to lose a game on the last play. More examples today for UGA & GT on how "Turnovers" can easily lose hard fought competitive games.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Told y'all we suck.



How come you can't predict the other teams so well?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 1, 2016)

Amoo said:


> How come you can't predict the other teams so well?



See post #291


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And that's why I was laughing at the game tonight.. It was just.... A game... I went fishing this morning and was working on my boat and listening on the radio before I came in and started watching..
> 
> UT will win the East and get waxed in the SEC championship game.. The East is a mess! Glad UGA won't be there. We had our joke last week..



I dunno Slayer. I think Missouri might get us


----------



## Amoo (Oct 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I dunno Slayer. I think Missouri might get us



LOL funny thing is y'all can lose the east while going undefeated in the east.  Bama and A&M is no easy lineup.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Amoo said:


> LOL funny thing is y'all can lose the east while going undefeated in the east.  Bama and A&M is no easy lineup.



And Missouri wins again... Dang you Amoo!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

I juts hope my Dawgs can win me another national championship before I am 120 years old!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, I only got to watch the 1st qtr. We had to meet some folks for dinner. I've got it recorded, so I'll have to watch it this week. But, I heard it was a terrible ending.

Congrats, Vols. Now I gotta go find an avatar.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey it just hit me that the dawgs have the same record as auburn
3 wins  2 losses


----------



## SGaither (Oct 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Told y'all we suck.



Nope, the dawgs were just out lucked by the Vols. The future looks bright for UGA. I remember being there as a Vol fan when Josh Dobbs and this Oline were freshmen. I have to admit, this Oline hasn't lived up to the hype the fans and media would have you believe.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Hey it just hit me that the dawgs have the same record as auburn
> 3 wins  2 losses



That's hilarious!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2016)

did not watch game. busy teaching my florida friend how to fish. just saw the final moment of the game. all i can say is the dawgs and kirby smart suck. no excuse to let this one get away. Fire kirby smart.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

You should really log off and go to bed..


----------



## Pickler84 (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should really log off and go to bed..



You're should really find a new team to root for.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

SGaither said:


> Nope, the dawgs were just out lucked by the Vols. The future looks bright for UGA. I remember being there as a Vol fan when Josh Dobbs and this Oline were freshmen. I have to admit, this Oline hasn't lived up to the hype the fans and media would have you believe.



And you boys face Bama soon.. Going to push you around way worse than the Dawgs did...


----------



## Pickler84 (Oct 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yall lose the bext 2 games. wait and see. roll tide.



Yeah bit we're 5-0. You want a Luke Bryan CD too?


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 2, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Well, I only got to watch the 1st qtr. We had to meet some folks for dinner. I've got it recorded, so I'll have to watch it this week. But, I heard it was a terrible ending.
> 
> Congrats, Vols. Now I gotta go find an avatar.



I like your new avatar hayseed!  thanks!

I gave up several times...I really thought Gawga was gonna do it...ya'll handed it to us through out that entire game, we looked terrible the first half! I was resolved to loose that game. I was at work on the computer and at 4 seconds, there came a roar in the hallway of my hospital from several pts rooms.I knew we musta done something good! WOW!!!! It was a great finish for 2 two teams that showed up to play football!  now you Gawga boys can just hush up!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Amoo said:


> LOL funny thing is y'all can lose the east while going undefeated in the east.  Bama and A&M is no easy lineup.


told the idjuts that last week. they will lose to tam and bama. honestly, its an easier road for bama playing the gators in the seccg.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 2, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> You're should really find a new team to root for.



You should take a long walk off a short pier


----------



## Scott G (Oct 2, 2016)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> You should take a long walk off a short pier



He gone


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2016)

Scott G said:


> He gone



You're welcome!


----------



## Scott G (Oct 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You're welcome!



Did you send the appropriate PM's?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2016)

Knew that one wouldn't last long he was asking for too much attention. He wasn't a vol fan either.... Imagine that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2016)

Daaaang, was stuck at a wedding all day yesterday, knew the outcome, but just couldn't believe 'til I saw it.  What a heartbreaker.. Eason's a STUD and only gonna get better, would of loved to see Chubb healthy.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaang, was stuck at a wedding all day yesterday, knew the outcome, but just couldn't believe 'til I saw it.  What a heartbreaker.. Eason's a STUD and only gonna get better, would of loved to see Chubb healthy.



This. However, Herrien, Michel and Holyfield are picking up their end of the bargain! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2016)

The future is bright for Georgia. I think we're going to be just fine. Our boys looked much improved yesterday. Then again, Tennessee isn't all that great either.

Heck, we can still end up winning the east and going to a new years bowl game at the end of the year. Sounds crazy, but UT has several tough games ahead of them as well.

Keep ya heads up my Dawg bros! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2016)

UT has a killer schedule at the end of the year, with perennial powerhouses, UK, Tenn Tech, Sc and Vandy and there is also Mizzou.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> UT has a killer schedule at the end of the year, with perennial powerhouses, UK, Tenn Tech, Sc and Vandy and there is also Mizzou.



They have AM and Bama back to back. I'll be interested to see how Locke treats TNs secondary too.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 2, 2016)

*Good game Dawgs*

We absolutely stunk it up and somehow pulled it out. You beat us in ever stat but the score. I wish Sony would go ahead and turn pro. I'm tired of watching him run through our defense. Having our 3 All Sec defensive players out just killed us. I listened to the game all the way to Birmingham on out way to Gulf Shores. Fortunately we stopped at Hatties B's snd I got to see the last 4 minutes of the game. The whole joint was into that game and folks were hollering and whooping. Unfortunately Bama fans are still sore from y'all stealing their defensive coordinator. I've never seen Bammers cheering for the Vols. Great game!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2016)

This game decided the east. 10rc will be represent the east this year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow. They get to lose to Bama twice.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> Wow. They get to lose to Bama twice.



Didn't look at it that way.... But yes they do.....


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 2, 2016)

*Maybe,  maybe not*



MCBUCK said:


> Wow. They get to lose to Bama twice.



This conference is crazy.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 2, 2016)

Any Bammer that cheers for Lucky Top needs to check their rivalry history.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Any Bammer that cheers for Lucky Top needs to check their rivalry history.



Found that odd to.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 2, 2016)

*It was strange*

The place was full of Bama and Auburn fans. There were two other UT families there as well, heading south to the beach.  I couldn't believed it seemed everyone was pulling for the Vols.  After the game was over, a couple of people came up and congratulated us. I'll never forget that experience. Believe me,  I'm fully aware of the Tennessee/Bama hatred.  Ironically a guy working at the resort we're at,  saw my Tennessee tshirt and told me "great game." He said he was a bama fan but liked the Vols. I told him that's not something you hear very often. He said he had several friends in Murfreesboro Tn that were Vols so he kept up with them. Just a strange weekend all around.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> This conference is crazy.



not really. bama takes what it wants. the rest of you are well, fodder.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 2, 2016)

*Perfect example*



Matthew6 said:


> not really. bama takes what it wants. the rest of you are well, fodder.



Of why my hate for Bama runs deep.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2016)

losing 9 in a row will make you hate us. good.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not really. bama takes what it wants. the rest of you are well, fodder.



When saban has a stroke and the head coach merry go round starts it will change


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> losing 9 in a row will make you hate us. good.





It will be 11 after the season is up...


----------



## Scott G (Oct 3, 2016)

It's bad enough to lose in that fashion. Even worse to realize it happened with a blatant offensive holding/pass interference.


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks like a punt...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 3, 2016)

*I see yout point*



Matthew6 said:


> losing 9 in a row will make you hate us. good.



Kinda like we beat you seven times in a row and record of 10-2 from 1996-2005. Totally get it. Do you?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 3, 2016)

*Sorry that's not a blatant hold*



Scott G said:


> It's bad enough to lose in that fashion. Even worse to realize it happened with a blatant offensive holding/pass interference.



Now this is blatant holding. One of many on the dogs not called.






The helmet to helmet on Dobbs wasn't called either. The refs missed many calls on both teams. 

I've never seen pass interference or holding called on a hail mary pass. With everyone fighting for position it would be difficult to call.  Sorry but your coach made some,  "not so Smart" , decisions at the end of the game that costs you the game. As I said before,  we stunk it up and tried to give y'all the game. We just got lucky. That game will be remembered as a classic SEC.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Kinda like we beat you seven times in a row and record of 10-2 from 1996-2005. Totally get it. Do you?



and that was so 4 ncs ago. while your team floundered and will these next two weeks.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 3, 2016)

The difference is that the penalty I pointed out can be pointed to as a direct impact to the outcome. When there are penalties here and there throughout the game there is still time on the clock for a team to overcome them. In this instance the no call on TWO offensive pass interferences 100% without a doubt changed the outcome of the game.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 3, 2016)

*Understood*



Scott G said:


> The difference is that the penalty I pointed out can be pointed to as a direct impact to the outcome. When there are penalties here and there throughout the game there is still time on the clock for a team to overcome them. In this instance the no call on TWO offensive pass interferences 100% without a doubt changed the outcome of the game.



Maybe the bearhug your tackle had on Barnett helped y'all go ahead on your last td.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and that was so 4 ncs ago. while your team floundered and will these next two weeks.



No that was 20 NC's ago. Bama gives themselves 5 NCs per each one actually won. I think y'all are up to 88 total. I may have counted wrong,  what's the total now? I know it's over 80. One can never be sure.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and that was so 4 ncs ago. while your team floundered for over a decade and will these next two weeks.




Fify 6!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 3, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Maybe the bearhug your tackle had on Barnett helped y'all go ahead on your last td.



Here's holding on your final td. I'm not even sure it's Barnett in this pic. Probably another defensive lineman.  I do know Barnett was bearhugged.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2016)

bama is gonna roll yall like a egg roll this year. gonna be nasty. cant wait to see the vol demise over the next two weeks. hope the gators win out and you nasty orange clad vermin from a stinky,hole that you call home never make it to atl,except to buy gas,and pee on your way to those cheap49$ hotels in the slimy part of panama city.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama is gonna roll yall like a egg roll this year. gonna be nasty. cant wait to see the vol demise over the next two weeks. hope the gators win out and you nasty orange clad vermin from a stinky,hole that you call home never make it to atl,except to buy gas,and pee on your way to those cheap49$ hotels in the slimy part of panama city.



Cold. Very cold.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama is gonna roll yall like a egg roll this year. gonna be nasty. cant wait to see the vol demise over the next two weeks. hope the gators win out and you nasty orange clad vermin from a stinky,hole that you call home never make it to atl,except to buy gas,and pee on your way to those cheap49$ hotels in the slimy part of panama city.



Um, how 'bout hoping we win out and make it to Atlanta? What ya say? 

You know, crazy things can happen.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 3, 2016)

Ya'll can argue over this game til the cows come home. It's over now. Win or loose, the Vols came out on top this time. quit crying over ref calls...every single call decides the momentum of both teams so it does matter! The final holding call against Ga gave us 5 yards going into the last play(unsportsman like conduct!)....NOBODY saw that Hail Mary coming or being successful anymore than anyone saw Ga's last TD !!!!! Good game Dawgs and Vols....I am glad it's over and we won! BUT I really thought it wouldn't. This way I can smile all day long at deer came in Schley county!!!!!  now LET'S ALL BEAT ALABAMA!!!!! (maybe!)


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2016)

bama and texas am will run all over your vols. soon to be 5-2.  hope that spells it out for you correctly. have a nice day and go cook something.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2016)

Dang, son!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 3, 2016)

*Well,  that was hurtful*



Matthew6 said:


> bama is gonna roll yall like a egg roll this year. gonna be nasty. cant wait to see the vol demise over the next two weeks. hope the gators win out and you nasty orange clad vermin from a stinky,hole that you call home never make it to atl,except to buy gas,and pee on your way to those cheap49$ hotels in the slimy part of panama city.



Yep,  they'll probably beat us but who knows. Crazy things happen. Chill out Matt,  you're going to have a coronary.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 3, 2016)

*Probably right*



Matthew6 said:


> bama and texas am will run all over your vols. soon to be 5-2.  hope that spells it out for you correctly. have a nice day and go cook something.



If we don't get our starting linebackers back,  it could get ugly.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Here's holding on your final td. I'm not even sure it's Barnett in this pic. Probably another defensive lineman.  I do know Barnett was bearhugged.



Text book hold pull the defender close! That's the way it's supposed to be done.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Yep,  they'll probably beat us but who knows. Crazy things happen. Chill out Matt,  you're going to have a coronary.



no probably to it. better team, players and coach. you will not get close this year. plus we play at bryant-saban north.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 3, 2016)

*Yep we don't have a chance*

I'm sure Little Nicky Napoleon will have them rolling. Hopefully we'll see a good game.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama and texas am will run all over your vols. soon to be 5-2.  hope that spells it out for you correctly. have a nice day and go cook something.



They sure might BUT you never can tell what will happen in the last 4 seconds of a game. I never run my mouth until the game is final.....eating your own words really stink! we'll see!  
Apparently telling me to "go cook something" must be written as a cut or put down...I guess I could expect that from someone of your greater intelligence. Since the vast majority of the chefs in this world are male. I can cook pretty good, and I do. So that wasn't a cut!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 3, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Text book hold pull the defender close! That's the way it's supposed to be done.



Watch it in motion.  It actually should have been called. My 11 year old even called it out


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And you boys face Bama soon.. Going to push you around way worse than the Dawgs did...



It was a close game, but it shouldn't have been.  We we're sleepwalking through most of it.  Didn't have 3 of our best 4 defensive players and once again the offensive play calling was stale.

Bama didn't look too hot last week either. And aTm hasn't had a true test yet.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 3, 2016)

SGaither said:


> Nope, the dawgs were just out lucked by the Vols. The future looks bright for UGA. I remember being there as a Vol fan when Josh Dobbs and this Oline were freshmen. I have to admit, this Oline hasn't lived up to the hype the fans and media would have you believe.



The fans know and I'm not sure the media aor anyone has talked our line up.  We ask may have expected them to be more by now.  But 2 of our linemen are sophmores, which are pretty good and the line has been better sincethey returned. Dobbs' mobility makes the line look better, while Hurd creates and earns every yard he gets with sheer power. He will be a great NFL back.  It's sad how little the line has progressed honestly.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Text book hold pull the defender close! That's the way it's supposed to be done.



At least he tried to hide it, On the next to last TD UT scored they did not even try to hide it. Just tackled the guy.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2016)

Don't ever mention the incomplete pass that UT got a first down on and the relay fiasco that followed. Or ruling Dobbs run a TD when the ball was not near the goal line. I think UT can beat this UGA team right now on a neutral field, my point is the referees just stunk both ways. Think the SEC could do better than that.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It was a close game, but it shouldn't have been.  We we're sleepwalking through most of it.  Didn't have 3 of our best 4 defensive players and once again the offensive play calling was stale.
> 
> Bama didn't look too hot last week either. And aTm hasn't had a true test yet.



Butch said he would never apologize for a win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> At least he tried to hide it, On the next to last TD UT scored they did not even try to hide it. Just tackled the guy.



Them vols act like they didn't win the game...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2016)

Plus UT don't to be making excuses when a miracle kept them from getting beat.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2016)

At least the UGA TD was a well executed pass and catch. The UT  TD was a hail mary that was just a shot in the dark.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2016)

But we lost and could have controlled our own destiny with some points the TO's. We did not do that and lot of that credit goes to UT.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 3, 2016)

*It was a well executed pass*



KyDawg said:


> At least the UGA TD was a well executed pass and catch. The UT  TD was a hail mary that was just a shot in the dark.



Because there were two blatant holds on that play. No hold,  Barnett plants your QB,  thus no pass. Doesn't matter,  it was a great game and very bad no calls on both sides. Good luck with the rest of your season. Eason is the real deal.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2016)

Ky Bob, the officiating in the game was terrible. I said it sucked both ways, the problem is UT had to depend on a miracle to beat us and had to depend on a miracle to beat App state. Butch will never be more than an average coach. He could easily have two losses to teams that have less talent.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2016)

We don't know if CKS is a good coach or not, but Butch has not shown us anything in 4 years,


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 3, 2016)

*Sooooo.....*



KyDawg said:


> Ky Bob, the officiating in the game was terrible. I said it sucked both ways, the problem is UT had to depend on a miracle to beat us and had to depend on a miracle to beat App state. Butch will never be more than an average coach. He could easily have two losses to teams that have less talent.



UGA=App State?  Ok,  if you say so. Look Bud,  I'm not saying the Vols are good. We've never played two full halfs. We're not sure what we have. Maybe they'll put it together this weekend. Who knows. Butch's problem is he keeps a tight leash on the offense. When we get behind,  he let's them play. Wish he would stop being such a control freak.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 4, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> UGA=App State?



You're being generous. We've been told for weeks that App>UGA and that App would blow UGAs doors off. We've also been told UGA sucks, but it took a Hail Mary to overcome a 1% chance of winning...........to a team that sucks. 



Cliffs: VOLSUX


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Maybe they'll put it together this weekend.



Living on hope and a dream... The lucky horse shoe is about to lose it's luck.

Butch is a pathetic coach who has done nothing! 2 miracle plays this year or you boys would be screaming for his head!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't ever mention the incomplete pass that UT got a first down on and the relay fiasco that followed. Or ruling Dobbs run a TD when the ball was not near the goal line. I think UT can beat this UGA team right now on a neutral field, my point is the referees just stunk both ways. Think the SEC could do better than that.



I know you aren't going to try to argue with a VolSux fan with facts.  If the refs missed that hold, it didn't even up the many bad calls that went in Tennessee's favor.  That being said, bad calls are a part of the game and but for our own mistake, we would have won the game.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Because there were two blatant holds on that play. No hold,  Barnett plants your QB,  thus no pass. Doesn't matter,  it was a great game and very bad no calls on both sides. Good luck with the rest of your season. Eason is the real deal.



You are making a lot of assumptions.  Eason avoided the rush several times and made plays.

Then again, he made a freshman mistake in the end zone and gave y'all 7 points.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Ky Bob, the officiating in the game was terrible. I said it sucked both ways, the problem is UT had to depend on a miracle to beat us and had to depend on a miracle to beat App state. Butch will never be more than an average coach. He could easily have two losses to teams that have less talent.



one week from this saturday Butch will have two loses and the dogs will be in first place. the gators will lose to lsu.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Living on hope and a dream... The lucky horse shoe is about to lose it's luck.
> 
> Butch is a pathetic coach who has done nothing! 2 miracle plays this year or you boys would be screaming for his head!



Great teams find a way to win.  98 had 3 lucky games. We're better than we show. Once we put it all together, watch out


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> one week from this saturday Butch will have two loses and the dogs will be in first place. the gators will lose to lsu.



Who has aTm played to give you so much faith? Ga wI'll not win the east.  Already 2 games down


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Who has aTm played to give you so much faith? Ga wI'll not win the east.  Already 2 games down



Who has UT played that gives you so much faith?


----------



## Scott G (Oct 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> one week from this saturday Butch will have two loses and the dogs will be in first place.



Not possible. TN holds the tie breaker. 

With Del Rio back Florida has a much better shot at Atlanta than UGA.



BuckNasty83 said:


> Ga wI'll not win the east.  Already 2 games down



Then again, Mizzou has had multiple SECCG appearances with 2 SEC losses.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Not possible. TN holds the tie breaker.
> 
> With Del Rio back Florida has a much better shot at Atlanta than UGA.
> 
> ...


did you go to school in volsux land. 2-1 is 1. if the dogs win this saturday and next, while the vols lose to tam and bama, you are in first place. lsu will roll fla. bless your heart.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> did you go to school in volsux land. 2-1 is 1. if the dogs win this saturday and next, while the vols lose to tam and bama, you are in first place. lsu will roll fla. bless your heart.



Huh? UGA already has 2 SEC losses. If TN loses to A&M and Bama, they will have 2 SEC losses but a win over UGA serves as the tie breaker.

What am I missing here?


----------



## b rad (Oct 4, 2016)

I guess yall don't know tenn still has to play sc, mizz, and vandy who all 3 can beat them and the bama and a&m loses to that's 5 games with possible losses.


----------



## b rad (Oct 4, 2016)

a loss to mizz or sc will put dawgs back in sec east if they win out which want happen id rather be a 8-2 team than a 6-4 team for a few years. richt is sitting pretty down in Miami to all you richt haters


----------



## b rad (Oct 4, 2016)

tenn will not make it to Atlanta


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Who has UT played that gives you so much faith?



Mind if I answer that for him. NOBODY


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Mind if I answer that for him. NOBODY



Now you've done it and just when things were starting to quieten down in here.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 4, 2016)

*Nobody*



KyDawg said:


> Mind if I answer that for him. NOBODY



We've beat 3 ranked teams. You've beat one. By the way UGA is one of those "nobody's" you speak of.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> We've beat 3 ranked teams. You've beat one. By the way UGA is one of those "nobody's" you speak of.



So.... If UGA is a nobody than we Never should have been ranked... And Florida sucks as bad as all 3 of us do. VT was not ranked so There goes your argument! 

Vols are still losers! 

Hmmmm... Seems awfully quiet in here.. Are there some Vols missing from the forum??


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> We've beat 3 ranked teams. You've beat one. By the way UGA is one of those "nobody's" you speak of.



VT currently is ranked only in the AP poll and they are at the rock bottom of the Top 25. UF and UGA have fallen out of the Top 25 in both polls and we aren't even half way through the season. So much for beating "ranked teams". As it turns out they were all pretty much "rank teams" so ya'll don't have much to talk about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2016)

Am I reading this right?  
A #11 team was all but whipped by a #25 team and #11 thinks they've actually done something?

Belly Intellsting, But Stupit.

Most here aren't old enough to have a clue to that referenced statement.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> VT currently is ranked only in the AP poll and they are at the rock bottom of the Top 25. UF and UGA have fallen out of the Top 25 in both polls and we aren't even half way through the season. So much for beating "ranked teams". As it turns out they were all pretty much "rank teams" so ya'll don't have much to talk about.



Key word is "currently"... I think KYVol is sleep walking..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 4, 2016)

*There's the Thayer we all know*



Browning Slayer said:


> So.... If UGA is a nobody than we Never should have been ranked... And Florida sucks as bad as all 3 of us do. VT was not ranked so There goes your argument!
> 
> Vols are still losers!
> 
> Hmmmm... Seems awfully quiet in here.. Are there some Vols missing from the forum??



First of all I didn't say we played nobody. That was one of your little minions. Secondly,  Vtech was ranked 25th. Lastly,  y'alls coach and team made multiple screwups in the final minutes to blow the game. It's on you. We had 3 of our best defensive players out of the game and Hurd out the second half. We played our worst game of the season and you still couldn't beat us. Quit your whining,  you lost.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 4, 2016)

*You are the most delusional dude I have ever known*



Browning Slayer said:


> Key word is "currently"... I think KYVol is sleep walking..



They were ranked when we beat them. You are 10 years old.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> First of all I didn't say we played nobody. That was one of your little minions. Secondly,  Vtech was ranked 25th. Lastly,  y'alls coach and team made multiple screwups in the final minutes to blow the game. It's on you. We had 3 of our best defensive players out of the game and Hurd out the second half. We played our worst game of the season and you still couldn't beat us. Quit your whining,  you lost.



I'm not whining.. Just laughing at you silly Vols trying to justify your lousy team...

Sleep walking...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> They were ranked when we beat them. You are 10 years old.



You call me delusional... Keep justifying your lousy teams with MORE excuses..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> They were ranked when we beat them. You are 10 years old.



And you are still playing the "Fantasy Land" game... But... but.... but.....


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm laughing out loud at you with your logic. You keep telling us how lousy we are at 5 and 0 and y'all are 3 and 2. This is some of your best work.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 4, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> We played our worst game of the season



Worse than going to OT with App State?  You know the eCanes whooped them, right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

The Vols are 5-0... And still haven't played anybody.. Oh wait.. Nobody... Sleep Walking... Played their worst game against UGA..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Worse than going to OT with App State?  You know the eCanes whooped them, right?



Vols are trying to spin it anyway they can.. 2 miracle plays and they are World Beaters..


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Come on guy's they are still living in 98 and will win it all !!!!!!!! This team and the 98 team are so much alike it's got to be.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Come on guy's they are still living in 98 and will win it all !!!!!!!! This team and the 98 team are so much alike it's got to be.



They wish it was 98!

Vols suck!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 4, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Come on guy's they are still living in 98 and will win it all !!!!!!!! This team and the 98 team are so much alike it's got to be.



This team is alot more like the 2014 Seminoles than the '98 Vols.  It won't end well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> This team is alot more like the 2014 Seminoles than the '98 Vols.  It won't end well.



Come on... It's the best start they've had in 15 years or more..


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

But ..... but ..... they have beat real quality teams. ...... just ask them.....lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> But ..... but ..... they have beat real quality teams. ...... just ask them.....lol



They have Slept Walk through quality teams.. Get it right!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They have Slept Walk through quality teams.. Get it right!



You are right...... sorry Boss in waiting. ......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> You are right...... sorry Boss in waiting. ......





Never going to happen. I would ban all the Vols in one swoop instead of taking them out one at a time!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Never going to happen. I would ban all the Vols in one swoop instead of taking them out one at a time!



See that's why you need to be the boss...... you don't play around.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> See that's why you need to be the boss...... you don't play around.



All I do is play around!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> First of all I didn't say we played nobody. That was one of your little minions. Secondly,  Vtech was ranked 25th. Lastly,  y'alls coach and team made multiple screwups in the final minutes to blow the game. It's on you. We had 3 of our best defensive players out of the game and Hurd out the second half. We played our worst game of the season and you still couldn't beat us. Quit your whining,  you lost.



Here's the difference. Our team sucks, we know it and we admit it. In fact we profess it. You Volsux fans tie yourself up into knots to explain why the teams you beat that suck don't really suck, but they do suck but the Volsux are back, but they might suck a little.

We are not plagued with an inferiority complex. Volsux is.

BTW, we are starting a freshman QB, with an all new coaching staff and scheme and Chubb was out for the entire game and he is worth all 3 of your "NFL" D linemen and Hurd combined and the best ya'll could do was win it on a zero chance Hail Mary with time expired on the clock. Ya'll should have stomped us righteously by the end of the first half but you went into the locker room behind and you couldn't pull it out until the end when we gave it to you.

Volsux.

I hope this helps.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> All I do is play around!



But.... but ..... they take this stuff seriously. ... cause they are back.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Here's the difference. Our team sucks, we know it and we admit it. In fact we profess it. You Volsux fans tie yourself up into knots to explain why the teams you beat that suck don't really suck, but they do suck but the Volsux are back, but they might suck a little.
> 
> We are not plagued with an inferiority complex. Volsux is.
> 
> ...



Dang big boss now you have done it....... a deflated ego is a terrible thing to waste..... or should I say point out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> But.... but ..... they take this stuff seriously. ... cause they are back.



They take it way too serious! That's why I can get these stupid Vols arguing and making dumb comments that get them the boot. Like pickler!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> We are not plagued with an inferiority complex. Volsux is.




This explains why the Vols fans on here are so touchy... Biggest babies on the forum! 

Just like the one that backed out of the Avatar bet..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Dang big boss now you have done it....... a deflated ego is a terrible thing to waste..... or should I say point out.



"Fire Booch" threads to commence either Saturday night 10/8/16 or Saturday night 10/15/16. I bet somebody gets hit in the head with a flying brick as part of the process. Maybe two flying bricks.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They take it way too serious! That's why I can get these stupid Vols arguing and making dumb comments that get them the boot. Like pickler!



Yes sir!!!!!! All the more reason you need to be a Boss.......


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> "Fire Booch" threads to commence either Saturday night 10/8/16 or Saturday night 10/15/16. I bet somebody gets hit in the head with a flying brick as part of the process. Maybe two flying bricks.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Here's the difference. Our team sucks, we know it and we admit it. In fact we profess it. You Volsux fans tie yourself up into knots to explain why the teams you beat that suck don't really suck, but they do suck but the Volsux are back, but they might suck a little.
> 
> We are not plagued with an inferiority complex. Volsux is.
> 
> ...



Chubb is not what he once could have been.  I'd take Hurd over a 100% Chubb all day.  Once you see Hurd in a system that fits him,  you'll realize what I mean.  Hurd has done more with less,  an outstanding blocker and receiver. It's truly amazing what he has done the past 2 years considering what a crap o line we've had and him being a power back in a spread odense with a non existent passing attack,  and sharing the ball with Dobbs. He's also looking to be more durable. Im willing to bet he'll have a better NFL career than Chubb. But this might be my inferiority complex speaking. On the other hand,  I am in puppy palace


----------



## Horns (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Chubb is not what he once could have been.  I'd take Hurd over a 100% Chubb all day.  Once you see Hurd in a system that fits him,  you'll realize what I mean.  Hurd has done more with less,  an outstanding blocker and receiver. It's truly amazing what he has done the past 2 years considering what a crap o line we've had and him being a power back in a spread odense with a non existent passing attack,  and sharing the ball with Dobbs. He's also looking to be more durable. Im willing to bet he'll have a better NFL career than Chubb. But this might be my inferiority complex speaking. On the other hand,  I am in puppy palace


Man you are delusional


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Here's the difference. Our team sucks, we know it and we admit it. In fact we profess it. You Volsux fans tie yourself up into knots to explain why the teams you beat that suck don't really suck, but they do suck but the Volsux are back, but they might suck a little.
> 
> We are not plagued with an inferiority complex. Volsux is.
> 
> ...



So if we win, but not by a wide enough margin, we have an inferiority complex? Last time I checked, there was discussion for and against the Vols in here. Go ahead and call the Hail Mary a fluke play, or say we are just lucky. Seems to have been a lots of luck going around our way this year. They will always be folks dismissing the Vols no matter what we do. And now UGA gives away  wins? It's called losing. Same thing it was called last year when the Dawgs fell short in Knoxville. If UT fans are delusional, we have made it to the appropriate forum to be in good company. DAWGSUX


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> So if we win, but not by a wide enough margin, we have an inferiority complex?



No. The UGA/UT game last Saturday has nothing to do with ya'll's inferiority complex. That has been on display in this forum for the better part of a year since ya'll beat us last year. I'll leave it to others to chronicle the posts in here evidencing that fact. We have heard "4 stars, 5 stars, playing freshmen, Dooley left the cupboard bare" for ad infinitum now and it has gotten old. Ya'll are like a perpetual motion whipsaw and that's an indication of the inferiority complex. Either your team plays up to its' potential or it doesn't in which case your team's potential was less that first estimated by some and that doesn't have anything to do with ya'll barely beating us last Saturday which I congratulate you on in the interest of good sportsmanship. I'll even throw in a hail fellow and well met for good measure.

In the meantime, the first step in the healing process is realizing you have a problem.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

Bama barley beat us last year.  What does that mean? We've been competing for 3 years.  Those "barley" loses are now wins. The hail Mary is based off luck,  but yall was lucky to score on the play that yall thought had us beat too! Our player slowed down,  that's a mistake.  We paid for it.  Ya'll's players was behind our WR that caught the pass. Mistake.  Luck,  good play,  etc.  It's all part of it


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2016)

The play we scored on had about 99% less luck involved in it than the just throw it up and see what happens. Our TD was a well run route and a perfectly thrown pass.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bama barley beat us last year.  What does that mean? We've been competing for 3 years.  Those "barley" loses are now wins. The hail Mary is based off luck,  but yall was lucky to score on the play that yall thought had us beat too! Our player slowed down,  that's a mistake.  We paid for it.  Ya'll's players was behind our WR that caught the pass. Mistake.  Luck,  good play,  etc.  It's all part of it




Sleepwalking...


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2016)

Chin up dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Chin up dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Chin up dawgs



Now you've done it... Buck will be in here saying they were Sleepwalking during the game..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Chin up dawgs



Moral victory 101!

Look it was a crazy game.  Let's leave it at that. It's over,  done,  in the past


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now you've done it... Buck will be in here saying they were Sleepwalking during the game..



Right through yall


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Right through yall



On a song and a prayer.


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 6, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Come on guy's they are still living in 98




Better than still living in 1980


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> Better than still living in 1980


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Moral victory 101!
> 
> Look it was a crazy game.  Let's leave it at that. It's over,  done,  in the past



The real rankings come out next week. They will weigh heavily the talent vs luck in wins. Look for 10uhc to drop like a hot potato, especially after the Aggies throttle them this weekend. You chilluns is about to play big boy ball and it won't be the same as what you've played up to this point. 

I hope they have a crying towel ready for ol' Butch on the sideline. BTW, who is your new head coach going to be after the orange pumpkin headed window licking alumni call for Butches head on a stick? Y'all hiring Kiffin back?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> Better than still living in 1980



Way better than having to root for 2 teams like you! Auburn and UT? That's the best of both trailer parks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Way better than having to root for 2 teams like you! Auburn and UT? That's the best of both trailer parks!






Know whatcha mean, Miggie has all of a sudden become a new dwag fan and a ole time Bammer fan . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know whatcha mean, Miggie has all of a sudden become a new dwag fan and a ole time Bammer fan . . .



I'm rootin for my man Kirby and all the good he's gonna do in Athens.


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Way better than having to root for 2 teams like you! Auburn and UT? That's the best of both trailer parks!



I only root for Auburn and whoever is playing UGA and Bama

UT winning does make the wife happy so I prefer them win too

I could root for 100 different teams and it still wouldn't change the fact that UGA hasn't won a NC in 36 years and a SEC title in 11


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know whatcha mean, Miggie has all of a sudden become a new dwag fan and a ole time Bammer fan . . .



miggy is a good doggie.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm rootin for my man Kirby and all the good he's gonna do in Athens.



this^^^^^^.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm rootin for my man Kirby and all the good he's gonna do in Athens.



Kirby's not your man anymore.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2016)

The game was over 7 days ago. Dawgs be livin' rent free inside lots of people's heads.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The real rankings come out next week. They will weigh heavily the talent vs luck in wins. Look for 10uhc to drop like a hot potato, especially after the Aggies throttle them this weekend. You chilluns is about to play big boy ball and it won't be the same as what you've played up to this point.
> 
> I hope they have a crying towel ready for ol' Butch on the sideline. BTW, who is your new head coach going to be after the orange pumpkin headed window licking alumni call for Butches head on a stick? Y'all hiring Kiffin back?



Why so sour,  bro?

If SC can hang,  UT can hang.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

no 15 for the aggies is a monster. dobbs will soon find out.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 6, 2016)

*Thats gold Jerry, gold*



Browning Slayer said:


> Way better than having to root for 2 teams like you! Auburn and UT? That's the best of both trailer parks!



I love when one southern fanbase calls the other redneck trailer park trash. Never gets old.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The game was over 7 days ago. Dawgs be livin' rent free inside lots of people's heads.



Please see post #444..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I love when one southern fanbase calls the other redneck trailer park trash. Never gets old.



Now where did I say "Redneck Trailer Park Trash"?

I said this..


> That's the best of both trailer parks!



You are the one calling both of them Trash! Strike a nerve or did it get personal for you?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> no 15 for the aggies is a monster. dobbs will soon find out.



Barnett is just as good,   so I guess knight better watch out


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

Garret: 
Tackles 119 (69 solo) 
TFL 37 
Sacks 25.5
26 QB hurries
4 pass deflections
5 forced fumbles
1 fumble recovery
1 interception (4 yard return)


Barnett: 
Tackles 165(105 solo) 
TFL 41.5 
Sacks 23
18 QB hurries
2 pass deflections
2 forced fumbles (one in the end zone recovered for 6 points)
2 fumble recoveries
1 safety


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Garret:
> Tackles 119 (69 solo)
> TFL 37
> Sacks 25.5
> ...



Courtesy of VN



This is where suddenly things fly off the rails. Barnett has 10 more TFL against SEC opponents, and 7 more in his top 25 games. Furthermore, Barnett has a mind boggling 91% of his sacks against SEC competition, whereas Garret only has 43% of his, or for a flat number Barnett has 10 more sacks in SEC play than Garret, roughly a full season of sacks for either player. Barnett then also has 35% of his sacks (8) coming in his 10 AP top 25 games, averaging almost 1 a game. Garret has .5 a game exactly (4), or 16%.

Again, Barnett blows him out of the water in solo and total tackles in both categories. In fact, against top 25 opponents, Barnett has as many solo and total tackles as Garret does against the entire SEC in 3 years.

But where Garret leads normally? In QB hurries especially, Barnett overtakes him in the SEC 10-9 and in AP top 25 games they are tied 3 to 3. In turnovers caused, Garret has an interception and fumble against AP top 25 teams, but Barnett's one fumble resulted in 6 points for his defense. In SEC play Garret has 4-1 traditional turnovers caused, but when factoring in the safety it becomes 4-2, and safeties are a bit tricky to score, but I'd wager most coaches would take 1 safety over 2 fumbles any time. One more point to add, all of Garret's turnovers came in the 2015 season. And when I last wrote about D linemen, I made sure to mention that every single one who was "great" had one breakout season in one statistical category, and it usually happened in the 2nd year. It's highly possible, at least based on the numbers, that Garret had his one "great" season last year and it was in turnovers.

Now, none of this is to say Barnett is clearly better than Garret. Garret has a higher ceiling if he plays to the top of his ability athletically, and most have him ranked higher on NFL draft boards because of it. However, when it comes to playing against good and great competition, it isn't even a contest. Barnett is on a whole other level than Garret, so much so you could easily argue that Garret has "padded his stats" against weaker teams.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The game was over 7 days ago. Dawgs be livin' rent free inside lots of people's heads.



And the Vols have no idea why they are the most hated team in the SEC. Here is a small clue, it has something to do with the fans.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> And the Vols have no idea why they are the most hated team in the SEC. Here is a small clue, it has something to do with the fans.



For the record, UGA has some terrible fans as well. Come on down to Mid GA and I will show you a real cesspool of annoying, irrational, down right arrogant dawg fans that could make a preacher cuss. The only thing worse than some of these dawg fans is most Bama fans.  Of course they love Smart and UGA. The bandwagon is garaged in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2016)

I did not say they had hateful fans, I said they were to most hated team.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2016)

They do have a reading comprehension problem up there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Courtesy of VN
> 
> 
> 
> This is where suddenly things fly off the rails. Barnett has 10 more TFL against SEC opponents, and 7 more in his top 25 games. Furthermore, Barnett has a mind boggling 91% of his sacks against SEC competition, whereas Garret only has 43% of his, or for a flat number Barnett has 10 more sacks in SEC play than Garret, roughly a full season of sacks for either player.


Not that you're capable of figuring it out, but how much easier do you think it is for a Defensive End to run around players than it is for a Defensive Lineman to blow through and O-line with secondary blockers?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not that you're capable of figuring it out, but how much easier do you think it is for a Defensive End to run around players than it is for a Defensive Lineman to blow through and O-line with secondary blockers?



I think your confused.  Who are you calling a DE and who are you calling a DL? They are both on the DL and are both DE's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I think your confused.  Who are you calling a DE and who are you calling a DL? They are both on the DL and are both DE's


A&M's boys are designated DL's but were played as DE's in the Arky game. Barnett is a designated DE. No confusion here. Plus position really isn't important when you look at SEC team stats, posted in the other thread. If Barnett was all that, and y'all actually have played somebody yet, do you really think the stats would have y'all at 6th and 7th at best in those stats, behind the Aggies?

Stupid question, you'll factor in Unicorns and the Great Pumpkin and come up with some Al Gore fuzzy math to convince yourself that 10uhc defense invented the internet.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 6, 2016)

*Well my day is ruined*



KyDawg said:


> And the Vols have no idea why they are the most hated team in the SEC. Here is a small clue, it has something to do with the fans.



I never knew we were the most hated fanbase. I knew we'd never get Christmas cards from UK and Vanderbilt. I thought Bama or Florida was the most hated. I'm sad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I never knew we were the most hated fanbase. I knew we'd never get Christmas cards from UK and Vanderbilt. I thought Bama or Florida was the most hated. I'm sad.



For the record, I don't hate any fan or fanbase, but I do abhor the color orange. Heck, some of my best friends and clients are pumpkin headed window lickers. 

I'll toss back a cold one with any of you boys, and even share some cooked animal with you. 

BTW that is a shameless plug for the "Winter Dutch Oven Cookoff" thread I just posted up in the Gathering Forums. Would love for some of you boys to join us for some winter camping, good grub and great times.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A&M's boys are designated DL's but were played as DE's in the Arky game. Barnett is a designated DE. No confusion here. Plus position really isn't important when you look at SEC team stats, posted in the other thread. If Barnett was all that, and y'all actually have played somebody yet, do you really think the stats would have y'all at 6th and 7th at best in those stats, behind the Aggies?
> 
> Stupid question, you'll factor in Unicorns and the Great Pumpkin and come up with some Al Gore fuzzy math to convince yourself that 10uhc defense invented the internet.





Let's see,  I'll play the,  we're learning a new defensive scheme card under Shoop. I'll also plea the obvious of 3 starters out and a 4th against yall.  I'll also point out that we have played the 4 top 25 rushing teams in NCAA football. But you can't talk about Myles without bringing up Barnett. They have been playing in the same conference, at the same position,  for the same amount of time. Barnett is one of, if not THE BEST in cfb. Fox Sports even discusses him in Heisman watch.  I know,  it's a long shot,  but that's the kind of player he is. And if you try to argue he's not good,  like you seem to be doing,  your a. Well,  I guess I have to use the word idgit here.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I did not say they had hateful fans, I said they were to most hated team.



You said it had something to do with the fans. Unless you can elaborate, I must assume.


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I said they were to most hated team.



Pretty sure that Alabama is the most hated team in the SEC.....google it and let me know if you find anything different.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I never knew we were the most hated fanbase. I knew we'd never get Christmas cards from UK and Vanderbilt. I thought Bama or Florida was the most hated. I'm sad.



The Vols get my vote for most hated!

Also dirtiest and down right a disgrace!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols get my vote for most hated!
> 
> Also dirtiest and down right a disgrace!



this, and goldrangersux.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 7, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> You said it had something to do with the fans. Unless you can elaborate, I must assume.



If it makes you feel better, Vol fans just overtook UGA fans for that title.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 7, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> Pretty sure that Alabama is the most hated team in the SEC.....google it and let me know if you find anything different.



This is more along the lines of what I thought.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 7, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> Pretty sure that Alabama is the most hated team in the SEC.....google it and let me know if you find anything different.



They are the most hated team, because they are the best,  That just comes with the territory.

Most hated fans are usually attached to a team that they continually pump up as the best, then flop.  That flop is usually followed by, "But my team would still beat your team" with no logical reason to believe it.

I believe it was Spurrier who described UGA's fanbase as having "The arrogance of Bama with the trophy case of Vanderbilt."

The Dawgs have tempered their enthusiasm a bit and the Vols have ramped it up to an 11.


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> They are the most hated team, because they are the best,  That just comes with the territory.
> 
> Most hated fans are usually attached to a team that they continually pump up as the best, then flop.  That flop is usually followed by, "But my team would still beat your team" with no logical reason to believe it.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's because they are the best it because some of their fans base their value in life on what the football team does. For me it's the amount of fans who came out of the woodwork when Saban started the winning ways and the GT fans that switched to bama since Richt was owning then at about the same time.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 7, 2016)

riprap said:


> I don't think it's because they are the best it because some of their fans base their value in life on what the football team does. For me it's the amount of fans who came out of the woodwork when Saban started the winning ways and the GT fans that switched to bama since Richt was owning then at about the same time.



We all have those fans.  Difference is, as long as they are winning, they are kinda hard to argue with.

As far as the bandwagon fans.  I HATED seeing all the brand new Nole hats and Tshirts around here after we won in 13.  I'd be sure to wear my old stuff and ask folks where their old, faded hats were.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> They are the most hated team, because they are the best,  That just comes with the territory.
> 
> Most hated fans are usually attached to a team that they continually pump up as the best, then flop.  That flop is usually followed by, "But my team would still beat your team" with no logical reason to believe it.
> 
> ...


That paragraph defines a few pumpkin headed window lickers on here.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2016)

Almost a week and we're still livin' rent free.

#Lovinlavidaloca


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> You said it had something to do with the fans. Unless you can elaborate, I must assume.



It has nothing to do with yall being hateful. It is because, yall try so hard to overcome that inferiority complex, that you pull out excuses when you lose and even when you win a close game, and you bombard us with polls, stats and make App State like the next coming of the Green Bay Packers. Even when yall play several years of sub 500 seasons we have to here over and over again every single year, how yall are back. You beat a mediocre UGA team on a  luck play and act like you outplayed us plus  you were missing half of your starters.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> It has nothing to do with yall being hateful. It is because, yall try so hard to overcome that inferiority complex, that you pull out excuses when you lose and even when you win a close game, and you bombard us with polls, stats and make App State like the next coming of the Green Bay Packers. Even when yall play several years of sub 500 seasons we have to here over and over again every single year, how yall are back. You beat a mediocre UGA team on a  luck play and act like you outplayed us plus  you were missing half of your starters.



^^^^^^

This


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't hate any fans, old 4x4 sounds like a fine feller, as do most of yall hillbillies.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2016)

It takes some luck to win the NC. We had it going our way back in the day. Our luck has been bad lately, i.e. losing to Auburn on a tipped last ditch pass and the same thing happened to us last week. Luck comes and it goes. Alabama is the exception to this rule, but the lady frowned on them in that FG run back game against Auburn.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't understand why they continue to defend winning. 5-0 and they act like they are the second coming of Bama and Butch is Saban's clone. I know us Dawg fans ride way to high but dang it man these vols are absolute crazy. I can only imagine that if they wouldn't have caught the hail mary this thread would be dead. Charlie hit the nail on the head. These jokers are smoking the Flakka


----------



## Throwback (Oct 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> It takes some luck to win the NC. We had it going our way back in the day. Our luck has been bad lately, i.e. losing to Auburn on a tipped last ditch pass and the same thing happened to us last week. Luck comes and it goes. Alabama is the exception to this rule, but the lady frowned on them in that FG run back game against Auburn.





War eagle baby


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> It takes some luck to win the NC. We had it going our way back in the day. Our luck has been bad lately, i.e. losing to Auburn on a tipped last ditch pass and the same thing happened to us last week. Luck comes and it goes. Alabama is the exception to this rule, but the lady frowned on them in that FG run back game against Auburn.


That wasn't luck, that was poor play calling and loading the line up with fatties, not anticipating the worst. 


Throwback said:


> War eagle baby


Shush it idjit.


----------

